# Autoglym's Polar: snow foam + wash + hydrophobic?



## Saskeuch (Sep 9, 2021)

Finally took the plunge with the whole Autoglym Polar treatment.

It's a 3 step process with; snow foam, then a shampoo via the snow lance, and finally this hydrophobic(?) layer that seems to act as a water repellent.https://showbox.tools/

Overall not bad at all. Only faff is that you need to use 3 -different liquids in your snow foam bottle. So best to have a second jet wash and lance as this saves a bunch of time.

Wife is pleased with it. Although the driveway looks like a scene from mid-winter...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Without a photo it didn't happen  
Hoggy.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Did mine today. 
The pic is me using the AutoGlym Snow Blaster but I'm using up some Demon Snow Foam before I break into the AutoGlym Polar Blast snow foam.
I found the foamer was really good, and I could get the foam thicker when I did the other car by agitating it as I sprayed.

After cleaning I used the AutoGlym Polar Seal and because it goes on with the power washer it is super easy. Might not be as effective as 303 or something that you apply directly by hand, but boy is it quicker!


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

darrylmg said:


> View attachment 479182
> 
> Did mine today.
> The pic is me using the AutoGlym Snow Blaster but I'm using up some Demon Snow Foam before I break into the AutoGlym Polar Blast snow foam.
> ...


After months of using the AutoGlym polar seal, I've found the following:

Dry the car before application. It says it can be applied to a wet car, but the existing water just prevents a good even covering.
Mix it as per the instructions & don't assume more is better.
When adding the 200ml water, add it slowly to prevent it foaming up out of the bottle.
Agitate the bottle while blasting to get a good mix of the product until the end. Otherwise it depletes in mix potency before you have finished the whole car.


----------

